# No Media on USB



## dmahlangu (Nov 17, 2011)

My Sahara flash is giving me this message "Media not read, please insert flash(Win XP), Ubuntu is saying "unrecognsized formate" How can i overcome this problem?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If you have tried the USB drive on a different PC and OS and get the same results it may be a failed drive. Replace it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do you get a Drive letter for this device when plugged into your computer? If so, go to Start/Run and type *CMD *and press enter. In the Command Prompt type the drive letter of the device (ex)* F: *Or whatever drive letter it it, and press enter. The Drive letter appears in the prompt (ex)* F:\> *Now type* chkdsk /R* and press enter. Now type a *Y* to unmount the drive and check disk will try and fix any file errors. if that fails the drive may have failed.


----------

